# Using TV to view PC (VGA to SCART)



## butch612 (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi,

I want to be able to view my PC on my TV, i.e. use my TV as a monitor. I have bought a cable which at one end is a SCART and the other has an audio jack and a VGA connection. My TV has only got a SCART connection and a standard aerial connection.

I have only got onboard graphics. 

When I connect it all up and access the AV channel on the TV I can hear the sound but get no real picture through.

Can anyone help please?!


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Make sure the resolution is set to either 800x600 or 640x480. Those are the two common resolutions for televisions, and if you go higher, it may not be able to display properly (possibly giving no signal like you have).


----------



## butch612 (Jul 30, 2006)

I have tried changing the resolution to every possible combination but it doesn't seem to make much difference. At best I can just about make out that there is a picture but it is repeated a number of times and movesa across the screen. Any other ideas?


----------



## butch612 (Jul 30, 2006)

I have also noticed that my video controller driver is showing as not installed in device manager. I have tried to download the video driver from the ACER website for my ACER Aspire T120E system but it doesn't seem to do anything. Could this be part of the problem and any idea how to solve?


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Having wrong or no drivers could certainly be the problem.

One other thing to check as well: your refresh rate. Make sure this is 60 or lower, as most TV's can not go higher than 60 and would exhibit this kind of behavior if they tried to.


----------



## butch612 (Jul 30, 2006)

I have tried the lead with my other pc having a decent graphics card, still the same problem. Could it be something to do with the signal? VGA to PAL?
Wouls I do better running out of the s-video in the graphics card of my other PC and into a s-video and audio SCART convertor? Does the s-video output on the graphics card send a different signal to that of the VGA output?


----------



## butch612 (Jul 30, 2006)

I have also now solved all my driver issues and there is no change in picture on the tv, guess that also rules that problem out.


----------

